# Fullmetal Alchemist - Lure of the Flames (Recruiting)



## Nali (May 27, 2011)

*Fullmetal Alchemist - Lure of the flames*

*The Story*

_Amestris has changed in the ten years since the Upheaval in Central.  By the instruction of the late Führer Grumman and continued under the new Führer Mustang, Amestris has lessened many of  the tensions caused by decades of imperialist policies. A new spirit of co-operation has bloomed across the very world itself, of peace accords and trade agreements, the coming together and unity of many nations through discussion and debate instead of blade and gunfire._

_ This new paradigm was culminated in the Grand Eastern Rail-Line, a track hundreds of miles long that connected Central City with neighboring Xing, and continued even further to Amestris' newest province, a small coastal region known as The Edge.  The Grand Eastern Rail and the coastal access it provided proved a great boon, allowing access to new nations and new resources, while solidifying trading ties with Amestris' most amiable neighbor._

_ But all is not well.  Expected trains have stopped returning, while the long land lines connecting Amestris with its far flung province seem to have been cut.  Missions searching within Amestris show no problem, yet the groups sent into the desert along the line suffer the same fate as trains sent along the tracks. The saber rattling over Xing has begun to reach a fevered pitch, With calls for a full brigade to march into the neighboring areas and 'fix' the problem._

_ It is in this climate that Central has sent out a call to some of its finest.  State Alchemists, Soldiers, Mercenaries and Private Citizens, the Führer has begged the assistance of anyone he feels he can trust, hoping enough will answer to avert a war._​ 

*The Setting 

*In the hopes of making this accessible to anyone who has not read the manga or watched the show,  I've got a bit of a blurb explaining the setting, as well as a link to the show's wiki:


_“Full Metal Alchemist is set in a fictional universe not entirely dissimilar to the early industrial world of the 1920-40's (In fact this campaign is set in the 1930's of the series own timeline.).  The technology level is pretty much akin to that of world war 2, at least in the developed areas.  Cars are just coming into common use for those with enough money, the tank is a very recent invention, Automatic weapons are not standard issue._

_ Notable differences include the complete lack of flight and basic computers.  They understand what nuclear technology is, but have no access to it. On the other hand, high tech prosthesis called automail are easily available, stronger and much more resistant than normal human limbs._ 

_ In addition to their technology, the people of this world have mastered a form of 'Science' referred to as Alchemy, the study of transmutation.  At its simplest, this allows the rearrangement of matter, fixing a broken clock, building a sculpture.  Such transmutations require the drawing of a special transmutation circle, and an application of will.  _ 

_ Talented alchemists can, and often do develop worn versions of their transmutation circles that they can wear and focus their powers through.  The current leader for example, can create massive explosions by transmuting air into a corridor of pure oxygen and then setting a spark from his gloves.”_ ​_ 
Fullmetal Alchemist (franchise) - Fullmetal Alchemist Wiki_


*Game Info
*
And the part you're all waiting for.  

I've decided, after a long absence of trying to run this campaign in person, that I'd do it as a play by post instead.  Bad news for some of my tabletop buddies, but good news (I hope) for us folks online.

The story is going to be using Mutants and Masterminds 2nd Edition, I know third edition is out, but I don't have any experience with it, and I'd hate to fumble through a session because of lack of rules understanding.  Character Creation rules will be forthcoming, probably tonight, but I figure the sooner people can ponder their characters, the sooner we can start, so here are a few ground rules and tidbits on how I expect to play:

- No existing characters or familial relations.   Partly because I want people to be original, partly because I plan to use some of the setting characters.  Expect about a 25/75 split on the usage of existing faces to new NPC's.


 - Open backgrounds.  Other than the above rule, I'm open to pretty much any background that makes sense within the setting.  You want to be royalty from Xing, I'll make it work.  Want to be a fancy state alchemist, fine by me.


 - Party friendly.   This applies both in the sense that I want everyone to be mostly “Good” people, and more abstractly that I want people to be able to fit in from the get go.  If we end up with six state alchemists then its easy for me, but all I really ask in your character creation is that he or she is someone who can work with the party, and who would be sent with the party in the first place.  


 -  Powers.  Powers in this game are pretty wide open and are going to represent anything from Alchemy to special ammunition to sword fighting prowess.  I'm going to have a standard template power for anyone trained in Alchemy, anything beyond that (Finger-snapping explosions, ice creating powers, rock shooting punches etc.) will be approved case by case.  

Flight is out, I'm undecided on fast movement (Though elevator style upward pillars of ground are a staple of the series), mental powers like mind control, and body altering stuff like x-ray vision are likewise out.  It should be cut and dry what makes sense and what doesn't, but if you're on the fence I'll yay or nay it, politely of course.  


 -  Skills are important.  I'm adding in about a half dozen (At least) special knowledge skills, appropriate to the setting.  In addition, the game will be much more story driven than your usual dungeon crawl fare.  Skills will play an important role both in and out of combat, in fact, I plan to use the “Alternative Combat Types” from Manga and Mecha at least a few times.  I believe it would be entirely possible to play a mostly non-combat character in this campaign and still have fun (Though you would miss out on the cool fights!)


 - Cool fights!  Lastly, one of the things that made me want to run this campaign online was how much the combat was enjoyed at the tabletop.  A big part of this had to do with the settings, motion and occasional fudged dice roll.  Expect every fight to be cinematic in some form or another, and expect to have to move a lot.  Simply put, I don't recommend too many full round action powers (Though I will allow them.)

While I'm undecided whether I will post up my dice rolls, I will always give a hero point if I screw you out of something =)  


 I also have one specific request regarding players more than the characters:

- Be open to twists and changes.  There is a rather substantial twist in the plot line partway into this game, and I'd hate to lose players under the idea of “Oh that's dumb and non-canon”  I doubt anyone here is like that, but I just don't want to hurt the game with it.   =)

That about covers everything I have to consider.  I'm holding the next post for character creation rules, which will be posted either tonight, or more likely tomorrow night after I finish work.

Lastly, I'm am not especially prolific in writing as I have a rather hectic schedule.  Updates will be about 3-4 times a week.  Sometimes I will post multiple times if a combat or section makes it easy to focus, but RL is RL =/

*More to come*


----------



## Nali (May 27, 2011)

Alright, as promised the character creation rules.


 Character Creation uses the following template for the amount of points and how they must be spent:


*Power Level 11*

  Abilities 25pp
  Combat/Saves 35pp
  Skills/Feats 20pp
  Powers 55pp
  Freebies: 35pp
  Unknown: 10pp

Total: 180pp

While this particular sort of template may feel a little restrictive for people, I find it is usually quite helpful in M&M to set some boundaries, especially in a campaign such as this where I'm hoping for relatively well rounded characters.

As you can see, the pp total would normally have you at power level twelve instead of eleven.  This is another intentional choice as the max power level of the campaign is probably going to settle around 15.  It gives room to grow, while the extra few power points make you stronger than a starter 11th level.  I'm sure most of it is self explanatory, points in a particular category can be spent only within that category, freebies go wherever you'd like.

The unknown points are a fun little thing I picked up playing BESM.  Simply speaking points put into Unknown come back at a return rate of 1.5x, but rather than being distributed directly by the player, they are assigned by me during special events, as a quirk of the story (You keep making reflex saves you might get evasion), or in conjunction with the player during time-skips and training sections (I practice at learning a new technique, and gain X).

I've started every player with ten (fifteen really) points of Unknown power to give me some flexibility in rewarding you for good ideas, amusing antics and so forth.  That said, I also have quite a few ideas for storyline boosts, training advantages and the like, so I'm opening up the option for people to “Spend” some of their points into the unknown category.   During character creation (And only character creation) you can choose to assign any amount of your Power or Freebie points to the Unknown power.  

And before it gets brought up, yes this does mean that a character who dumps all of his 90 points into Unknown will get a return of 135 at the end of the day.  That said he is going to gain them slowly over the course of the story, will have less of a say in how they are distributed and will still be limited to the same power cap as the rest of you.  =)

With that out of the way, I suppose its down to campaign specific stuff now.

[sblock=Sources]Sources

Mutants and Masterminds
 Ultimate Powers
Manga and Mecha (Not the mecha, obviously.)

Other books may be available on request.  I've got no objection to specific sources, but I'm going to want to read things before I approve.[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]Skills

In addition to the standard skills, the following are available:


 Knowledge: Alchemy – The study of Alchemy as it is practiced in Amestris.  Allows the user to discern the effect of a particular transmutation circle (Functioning much like spellcraft). Indicates an understanding of alchemical theory and history.  A minimum of Five ranks in this skill is required to play an Alchemist.

Knowledge: Eastern Alchemy – The study of Alchemy as it is practiced in Xing.  Functions as Knowledge: Alchemy, with its focus on Eastern Alchemy instead.

Knowledge: Military – Knowledge of the ranks and structure of the Amestris military.  A character with this skill is familiar with the inner workings of the Amestris military, procedures, documents, ranks, as well as the names of specific commanders.  Functions much like a replacement for Knowledge: Nobility.

 Knowledge: Black History – This skill represents a certain amount of knowledge surrounding the Uprising in Central.  Much of it is snipits of rumors, friend of a friend as the true story of the incident was largely buried under the weight of the 'Official' Story.  This skill can only be taken at character creation, and cannot be increased during play without access to a credible source of information regarding the subject.[/sblock]

[sblock=Alchemy]Alchemy

Any character wishing to play an alchemist is required to take at least one rank in the Alchemy power, as well as five points of the Knowledge: Alchemy skill.  Anyone capable of using some of the more complicated powers (Mustangs fireballs, Kimblee's explosions etc.) would require at least a passing knowledge of basic alchemy, even if he were just using those abilities by rote.

The standard alchemy power below represents catch-all alchemy knowledge, and assumes that the alchemist is hastily drawing, carving or digging an appropriate transmutation circle.  With it you can transform any existing matter into any other shape or substances provided that the end result has the same amounts of matter in it as it began with, a rule called equivalent exchange.  

You are of course limited in the amount you can transmute as per standard rules, more experienced alchemists have more raw power to work with.

Characters using eastern Alchemy still use this ability for their basic transmutations (With required Knowledge: Eastern Alchemy instead) but their powers are different enough that a separate ability might be warranted.


*Alchemy (3 points per rank, Permanent. Cannot be used on an opponent who is not helpless, Can only rearrange components of existing matter, must have a reasonably flat surface and some way to mark it. Distracting. Increased time to full round action .) *[/sblock]I feel terribly like I'm missing something here, but nothing is coming to mind at the moment.  If you have any questions regarding character creation, feel free to ask.


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2011)

Hee...not to expose myself as someone excessively familiar with the series, but continuity-wise...are you following the first anime series (substantially different from the original comics) or the reboot titled Brotherhood (much closer to the original material)? 

I like them both. The question is merely to satisfy curiosity.

Anyway, I'm interested. I'll wait to see the rules before I solidify concepts.


----------



## jkason (May 27, 2011)

I've not read the manga nor seen any of the anime, but the setting seems like fun. Posting now to subscribe, and will look forward to chargen rules.


----------



## Nali (May 27, 2011)

Oops!

I knew I was forgetting something in that primary post.  I will be following the manga/brotherhood storyline in terms of events.

And just to update, the rules should be up in about twelve hours.  Isn't a lot to them, but I don't have long before work. *Le sigh*


----------



## Jemal (May 27, 2011)

Ooh, posting interest and dibs on Earth-specialist


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (May 27, 2011)

posting interest!! me thinks ill go for a melee alchemist


----------



## Shayuri (May 28, 2011)

I'm thinking either a human chimera, or someone who's had a lot of automail installed...


----------



## Nali (May 28, 2011)

Alright, creation rules are up.  They'd have been up before I went to bed last night, but enworld was being particularly fussy. =/


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, here's the first draft of my state alchemist
I wanted to ask you about two things: Luck and Military Rank.  IE, how much of each can we take? (I currently have two points each in Luck and Benefit: Rank).  I'm aiming for the highest rank available at start.

William, the Flowing Earth Alchemist - PL 11

Abilities:  
STR 12 (+1)/20(+5)
DEX 18 (+4)
CON 16 (+3)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 14 (+2)

Movement: 100ft, Jump 185 ft

Combat : 
Offense:
Base Attack +6  (Melee+10/Ranged+6)
Attacks: 
Officers Sword: +12, Toughness DC 25, Crit 19-20
Earth Spike: +12, Toughness DC 25
Earth Blast: Reflex DC 21, Toughness DC 26, Shapeable Area(22 5' cubes)

Defenses: 
Defense 20 (+4 Base +6 dodge)
Toughness +12 (5 Equipment +3 con +4 Protection) 
Fort +9 (6 base + 3 con), Reflex +10 (6 base + 4 dex), Will +8 (6 base + 2 wis)

Skills: (60 ranks) *=Skill Mastery
Knowledges: Alchemy(+12/10)*; Earth Sciences(+6/4); Military(+6/4); 
Bluff(+8/6), Diplomacy(+8/6), Notice(+13/11)*, Acrobatics(+12/8)*, Sense Motive(+13/11)*

Feats(21): Mellee Focus 4, Dodge Focus 6, Luck 2, Accurate Attack, All-out attack, Power Attack, Defensive Attack, Assessment, Benefit: Military Rank 2, Equipment, Skill Mastery(Acrobatics, Sense Motive, Notice, Knowledge:Alchemy)

Powers: 
Alchemy Rank 5 (12 pts) - Transform, Only Inanimate Objects(5 base), PF: ProgressionX2, Must draw circle [Touch(-1), Distracting(-1), Action(-1)] *100 pounds*
Earth Alchemy 3 (3 pts) - Enhanced Alchemy Limited to Earth(-1), *1000 pounds*

Earth Spike(24 pts): Blast Rank 10 - Penetrating(+1), PF: AccurateX3, Limited[Earth(-1)]
AP Earth Blast: Blast 11, Area: Shapeable(+1), PF: ProgressionX1, Limited[Earth(-1)]

Strength of Earth (4 pts): Enhanced Strength Rank 4, Limited[Earth(-1)]
Earth Shield (2 pts): Protection Rank 4, Limited[Earth(-1)]

Immunity: Falling onto Earth (2 pts)

Officers Sword (6 pts - Device Rank 2)
-Strike Rank 5, PF: Mighty, Accurate, Improved Block, Improved Disarm, Improved Crit

Earthshaper boots (3 pts - Device rank 1, Limited: Earth)
-Speed 1 (1pt), Leaping 2 (2 pts), Immovable 2 (2 pts)

Unknown Powers: 20 pts

Equipment:
Officers Breast Plate(5 ep)

Drawbacks: 
Tradeoffs: -1 def/+1 tough, +1 atk/-1 dmg
Spent:  
28 Abilities + 20 Combat + 18 Saves + 15 Skills + 21 Feats + 56 Powers +20 Unknown = 178
Had: 
25 abilities + 35 combat/saves + 20 skills/feats + 55 powers + 35 freebies + 10 Unknown = 180

Many of Williams powers are Limited to earth-based effects.
Earth Alchemy:  fairly self-explanatory - William is better at Transmuting Earth/stone than he is at everything else 
Earth Spike/Blast: The attack juts out from the earth, so is limited to only being able to strike those near Earth/Stone: Up a tree, or on top of a building, or inside a train would make it unusable.  Earth Spike is a single Stalagmite striking, Earth Blast is a rolling wave of earth.
Earthsaper Boots:  They have a permanent, very well-drawn Alchemy circle on them which helps William in several ways, allowing him to 'push' off the ground much faster/harder than normal by making it push back (Increasing his speed and jumping abilities and making him harder to move when he doesn't want to be.
Strenght of Earth/Earth Shield: While in contact with the earth, William uses it to strengthen his physical form


----------



## Nali (Jun 2, 2011)

Yay, a completed character... more or less. A few quibbles and some answers, but otherwise good:

- The earth 'strength' thing doesn't fit in especially well with the setting.  I'm a little out of it at the moment so I'm not entirely sure how to suggest you re-word it, I'll give it some thought.

- I assume the earth alchemy thing is in addition to your standard alchemy, Ie, 5 ranks of normal, plus three stacking ranks of earth specialization?

- I'm a little touchy on blasts in M&M (They tend to absolutely destroy mooks and wreck significant areas due to the scaling.) Give me a little to think on what, if anything I want to do to the areas.

- Luck I have no specific limits on.  I'd prefer not to see entirely luck based characters, but that is more of a personal preference than any real banning.  What you have is fine.

- Millitary ranks are as follows: Major/State Alchemist, Lieutenant Colonel, Colonel, at one point per rank.  There are additional ranks both above and below, but the higher ranks are limited (For now) and the I assume anyone being sent on this mission is either a talented civilian or someone of a decent rank.

Other than that, I like'em.


----------



## jkason (Jun 2, 2011)

Was trying for a techie-type, but I wasn't sure what kind of Device stuff would be appropriate for the setting. I went with automail for now, though I know Shayuri had already expressed interest in that concept. If I could do something similar without automail (or if automail doesn't work the way I'm using it, which is entirely possible), I'd do that so that I'm not sniping an idea. Basically I wanted someone who'd built armor / gadgets that let him work faster and harder. That's probably more exoskeletal than automail (which appears to be surgically attached from what I can tell). 

Jericho "Spider" Carrington

Abilities: 
STR 16 (+3)/20(+5)
DEX 16 (+3)/20(+5)
CON 15 (+2)
INT 18 (+4)
WIS 10 (+0)
CHA 10 (+0)

Movement: Burrowing: 88ft. Leaping: 1500 ft.

Combat : 
Offense:
Base Attack +9
Attacks: 
Strike: +9, Toughness DC 26, Crit 19-20
Trip: +11, Range 10 ft
Unarmed: +9, Toughness DC 20

Defenses: 
Defense 21 (+8 Base +3 dodge)
Toughness +10 (+3 con +8 Protection) 
Fort +7 (5 base + 2 con), Reflex +10 (4 base + 5 dex), Will +5 (5 base)

Skills: (56 ranks) *=Skill Mastery
Knowledges: Life Sciences (+8/4); Technology (+8/4)*
Acrobatics (+10/5), Climb (+10/5), Craft (mechanical (automail?)) (+11/7), Disable Device (+15/11)*, Investigate (+8/4), Medicine (+8/8)*, Notice (+4/4), Sleight of Hand (+9/4)*

Feats(18): Ambidexterity, Attack Spec (Trip), Diehard, Dodge Focus 3, Eidetic Memory, Improved Block 1, Improved Disarm 1, Improved Grab, Improved Pin, Improved Trip, Improvised Tools, Instant Up, Inventor, Skill Mastery (Craft, Medicine, Disable Device, Sleight of Hand), Teamwork 1, Equipment 1, Improved Grapple (Free with Additional Limbs power)

Powers: 

Spider has replaced both of his legs with automail, and his innovations have allowed him to add an extra set of modified automail arms to his torso. Pretty much all of his powers are tied to these enhancements:

* Additional Limbs 2 (arms) (2PP)
* Four-armed tunneling (Burrowing 4) (4PP)
* Mechanical extension (Elongation 2, Limited to arms (no movement benefit)) (1PP)
* Enhanced Dexterity 4 (4PP)
* Enhanced Strength 4 (4PP)
* Leaping 3 (3PP)
* Advanced automail materials (Protection 8) (8PP)
* Extra Hands Get It Done Faster (Quickness 1) (1PP)
* Automail pounding (Strike 6, Mighty, Ext reach 2, Split Attack, Thrown 7) (17 PP)
* Monkey around (Super-Movement: Swinging)
* Claw your way up (Super-Movement: Wall-Crawling 2)
* Tethered hand launch (Trip 1, Knockback, Split Attack) (3PP)


Equipment:
Binoculars, Caltrops, Flash Goggles, Gas Mask, Night Vision Goggles

Spent: 
25 Abilities + 34 Combat + 14 Saves + 14 Skills + 18 Feats + 55 Powers +20 Unknown = 180


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2011)

Nali said:


> Yay, a completed character... more or less. A few quibbles and some answers, but otherwise good:
> 
> - The earth 'strength' thing doesn't fit in especially well with the setting.  I'm a little out of it at the moment so I'm not entirely sure how to suggest you re-word it, I'll give it some thought.



Yeah I wasn't entirely certain of that bit either, but had trouble thinking of another way to do it.  I somewhat envision it as him transforming the rock to form a thin casing around his torso/arms, making him harder to damage, and strenghtening his physical attacks, I'll try to find another way.



> - I assume the earth alchemy thing is in addition to your standard alchemy, Ie, 5 ranks of normal, plus three stacking ranks of earth specialization?



Yes, hence the 100 pounds normal, 1000 pounds earth limits on transform.


> - I'm a little touchy on blasts in M&M (They tend to absolutely destroy mooks and wreck significant areas due to the scaling.) Give me a little to think on what, if anything I want to do to the areas.



I assume you mean the area version? (Blast is just the generic ranged damage power).  So the regular blast is fine?


> - Luck I have no specific limits on.  I'd prefer not to see entirely luck based characters, but that is more of a personal preference than any real banning.  What you have is fine.
> 
> - Millitary ranks are as follows: Major/State Alchemist, Lieutenant Colonel, Colonel, at one point per rank.  There are additional ranks both above and below, but the higher ranks are limited (For now) and the I assume anyone being sent on this mission is either a talented civilian or someone of a decent rank.
> 
> Other than that, I like'em.




Allright, looks like I'll be at 3X Benefit: Rank for Colonel. 



Also, Jkason, I notice a problem with your characters speed : Your leaping is far too high.  Leaping rank 3 gives 10X.  Your normal would be 10' + str mod(5) + Acrobatics check(1d20+10).  Assuming you take 10 on the acrobatics, your normal jump is 35'.  X10 for leaping makes it 350 feet, not 1500.

Also burrow 4 gives 10mph. *Edit: Just realized that your math on burrow is assuming the GM uses Precise movement rather than the more common Approximate movement, guess we'll have to ask him which he uses.

Nali?  Aproximate movement in M&M means 1mph =10 feet/round.  Precise means 1mph = 8.8 feet/round.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 3, 2011)

As for sniping concepts, it's cool. I have several ideas, so I am in no way calling dibs on an automail based concept.

I could still do a chimera...one of the secret humanoid ones they experimented with...

Or I have an idea for an alchemist now too.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 3, 2011)

I have no clue about the continuity of Fullmetal Alchemist, but I dig alchemy and M&M.

I'll do a little research and see if it would be something I would like. 

Edit: I see there is some stuff streaming on Netflix. Any suggestions as to what I should watch to best grok the setting?


----------



## Nali (Jun 3, 2011)

Okay, just sort of on my way to bed, but I'm going to try and clear up the backlog that seems to have sprung up. =)

Jemal - One way of explaining an increase in your physical attack strength in a fluffy fashion would be using your transmutation in conjunction with a swing.  You swing and alter the ground beneath them to drag them forward, or push yourself closer to up the power.  

Or you bring up a slashing wave of earth while you swing.  Empowering an attack in that fashion I'm fine with, my problem was mostly with physically increasing your strength... Hmm.

By blast I did mean area.  Was thinking 'blast' style templates.  Still thinking on it.

jkason - Just as a setting thing I'd like to keep fast movement speeds, and particularly jump in the low hundreds, especially if unassisted by alchemy (Automail is a close second.)  That said, if Jemal's calculations are right, then 350ish should still be okay.

While I originally kinda disliked your character on first reading, Its growing on me =).  You are right in that the automail is usually surgically attached, and it almost always replaces a limb.  The four arm concept is unusual, but I can see the innovation there... you'll be the first guy to ever use an automail limb that is not a replacement.  

If you want, the arms don't necessarily need to be surgically attached, they'd need a connection point (Think matrix-like metal joints built into the flesh) but could probably be disconnected if need be if you were thinking of using it as a device.

Hero4Hire - I'd go a few episodes into the series, say 3-5 to get a feeling from the start.  Personally I'd watch it all, but that'd give you a reasonable feeling for where things stand. (Though the first episode of the newest series is kinda insane...)

I'll probably poke my head in to make some updates and corrections tomorrow.  So far so good though =)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 3, 2011)

Hero, just start watching the Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood episodes. They don't have them ALL, but they have more than enough to get into.


----------



## jkason (Jun 3, 2011)

Jemal said:


> Also, Jkason, I notice a problem with your characters speed : Your leaping is far too high.  Leaping rank 3 gives 10X.  Your normal would be 10' + str mod(5) + Acrobatics check(1d20+10).  Assuming you take 10 on the acrobatics, your normal jump is 35'.  X10 for leaping makes it 350 feet, not 1500.






Nali said:


> jkason - Just as a setting thing I'd like to keep fast movement speeds, and particularly jump in the low hundreds, especially if unassisted by alchemy (Automail is a close second.)  That said, if Jemal's calculations are right, then 350ish should still be okay.




I used hero lab to build him, which gave me some odd values. It listed running jump as 150, with leaping as 10x jumping. I think the standing jump was 35, which would better match Jemal's calculations. I'm good with it either way. 



> While I originally kinda disliked your character on first reading, Its growing on me =).  You are right in that the automail is usually surgically attached, and it almost always replaces a limb.  The four arm concept is unusual, but I can see the innovation there... you'll be the first guy to ever use an automail limb that is not a replacement.
> 
> If you want, the arms don't necessarily need to be surgically attached, they'd need a connection point (Think matrix-like metal joints built into the flesh) but could probably be disconnected if need be if you were thinking of using it as a device.




Well, I'm glad he's growing on you.  I think he seems much more battle-y than I really intended him to be. The basic idea was a tinkerer who added limbs and legs for efficiency, because it was easier to just do everything himself than, you know, explain it to people.  I think I may have gotten a bit spendy on the powers, really, since a lot of them I didn't need at very high levels so I had points to spare and started getting creative. 

On the latter element, an earlier draft actually had the 'anatomic separation' power so that he could detach two of the arms for doing things remotely, but (1) the mechanics of all that started confounding me (several powers depended on his having all four arms, but I couldn't justify making the whole lot Alternate Powers and couldn't figure out how to properly limit them) and (2) Reading up on automail, I read that it's powered by the person's own nervous system, so I wasn't sure how an independent arm would work in-setting. I went with a limited "elongation" instead. I'll mull over both the above, though, and see if I come up with a workable re-draft.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 3, 2011)

Okay after some research, the idea I am playing with is a mercenary hailing from Xing who is able to use the Dragon Pulse to manipulate his personal Chi.

Edit: After playing around with some builds. Nothing I was really happy with mechanically. Good luck with the game.


----------



## Nali (Jun 4, 2011)

Just to keep people informed, I'm a touch ill at the moment.  I should be fine to update and comment tomorrow, but I feel incredibly bad right at this moment.  =/


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2011)

Jkason - Not sure about hero lab, but the actual formula for jumping is 10+str mod + Acrobatics check.
That's the rules for Running Long Jump.  Standing long jump is half that distance, high (vertical) jump is 1/4.
You have a str mod of +5 and +10 acrobatics , so assuming you take 10 on an acrobatics check, that's a total of 10+5+20=35 feet, X10 for leaping = 350'.
350' running long jump, 175' standing long jump, 87' high jump.


Nali - yeah looks like we've both been 'bleh' lately.  I'm workin on my updated character.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 9, 2011)

I wanted to say thanks for turning me on to FMA. 

I love the storyline though if you added a cat-person it would have all the things I hate in an anime. (big sweat drop...even if you don't sweat. Wavy tears, turning white...that kinda crap) But the plot wins out.

Is it just me or does Al sound like Linus from Peanuts?


----------



## Nali (Jun 10, 2011)

Okay... so I had to take a few more days off than I had intended, and apologies for that everyone.  A touch ill became a lot more very quickly. =/

Anyways, It doesn't look like there is too much that I missed anyways, but I'll get down to it:

Jemal: Looking forward to the finished version!

jkason: Just to clarify what I meant earlier about the device comment, If you make them into a device you'll get a few extra points to spend, at the cost of the fact that you will lose all the powers if they are taken from you etc.  You are correct that remote automail doesn't really work, and I actually like the detachable "Rocket Punch" sorta thing.

Thank you for the get well message. =)  

Hero: Glad I could get you into the series, if you come up with a concept later I'll probably still have a spot the way things are going.

Beyond that, I'm just really waiting on character ideas from the rest of you. =)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 10, 2011)

Hee

I'm stuck between a chimera and a 'wind' alchemist.

I think I'll just work them both up over the weekend and see which one seem better.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 12, 2011)

Hmmm how came that I missed this? I'm definitly interested if you'll take me!

I'm thinking of playing a non alchemist pc, on that topic, I'll like to know if I can tweak the power balance on the stats, and move power points from Powers to Feats or other places, since my character would probably have very few special powers.

My basic idea would be sort of an improvised weapon fighter, former tests subject (from where I'll drive special power if any) that frowns upon alchemy. Perhaps a little old, like a wise man that breaks your nose with a broomstick (Jackie Chan combat style).


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's a VERY Work In Progress sheet for my Wind Alchemist.

This concept is of a State Alchemist who has a pair of fans with permanent transmutation circles engraved on them. Reshaping air lets her create concussive gusts of wind that can knock people off their feet, stir up dust and debris to act as a smokescreen, or even propel small, hard objects at dangerously high speeds. By concentrating carbon dioxide in the air around a person she can cut off their oxygen supply as well. Last, but not least, she wears a specially modified uniform that has flaps and other air-catching surfaces that enable her to lauch herself over long distances (Leap and Flight with the Glide Only flaw).

Note - this sheet is far from finished and will be updated many times before it's ready for primetime. That said, suggestions and comments are welcome.

[sblock=Wind Alchemist]Wind Alchemist
PL 11
180 pts

Attributes: 25
Str 11
Dex 18
Con 12
Int 14
Wis 16
Cha 14

Combat/Saves: 35
Attack Bonus: +5
Defense: 16 (13 w/out Dodge)
Toughness +1
Fort +6 (5pts)
Reflex +8 (4pts)
Will +6 (4 pts)

Skills (20) 10pts
Acrobatics
Concentration
Drive
Knowledge Alchemy
Knowledge Military
Language
Notice
Stealth
Survival

Feats 10?

Powers
Amestrian Alchemy +5 (3pts/lvl), 15pts

Wind Alchemy (Power Loss: Requires Fans -1pt): 25
Trip +11 (Ranged, Knockback; 2pts/lvl), 22pts
AP Trip +11 (Burst Area, Knockback; 2pts/lvl), 1pt
AP Blast +7 (Autofire; 3pts/lvl), 1pt
AP Suffocate +7, 3pts/lvl, 1pt
AP Tornado (3pts/lvl), 1pt
 Obscure +5 (Visual/Audio, Link to Env Control, Duration: Concentration; 2pts/lvl)
 Environmental Control +5 (Hamper Movement to 1/4, Link to Obscure, Dureation: Concentration; 1pts/lvl)

Leap +3, (Power Loss: Requires Fans and Uniform -1; 1pt/lvl -1), 2pts 
Flight +4 (Gliding, Duration: Concentration, Power Loss: Requires Fans and Uniform -1; 1pt/2lvl -1), 1pts
Deflect +10 (Slow projectile, Move Action, Power Loss: Requires Fans -1; 2pts/lvl -1), 19pp
Super Movement: Slow Fall (Power Loss: Requires Fans -1; 2pts/lvl -1); 1pt

Attributes 25, Combat/Saves 35, Skills 10, Feats 10, Powers 63, Total 143[/sblock]


----------



## Nali (Jun 14, 2011)

I really need to f5 more.  Completely missed that there have been updates for days now. >.<

Aaaanyways.  It looks like we've got four people so far, with Rurik sitting in the wings.  I'm hoping for 5-6, so we'll hopefully be able to get started pretty soon.

Shayuri - Looks good so far.  You mentioned flight but I don't see it on  your early sheet.   Generally speaking I'm kind of touchy about flight in any setting where it isn't readily available, because it has a bad tendency to wreck balance.

That said, I'm open to concentration based flight.  I don't know if that appeals to you at all.  Other than that I like the character so far, looking forward to seeing the finished version.

Voda Vosa - Still accepting so far.  I'm willing to open things up a little seeing as you want less powers not more (My goal with the spread at the start is to encourage people to diversify and not twink basically.)  Leave say... 20 points in powers with the rest in freebies?

Jemal - Having considered it... selective is out, but your shapable is fine with one caveat, the power has to streach outwards from you. Basically the first 5 foot square must be adjacent to you.  I'll edit the restrictions on the front page to reflect this asap.

Thats all for now folks.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2011)

Arr, this Flight is very restricted. First, it's got the Glide flaw, so it can't be used to gain altitude. Second, it requires her to be wearing this specially made "air catching" uniform. And requiring Concentration is actually not a bad idea, since she has to use alchemy to control airflow AND control her own movements to steer all at the same time. Not much time to do anything else.


----------



## Nali (Jun 14, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Arr, this Flight is very restricted. First, it's got the Glide flaw, so it can't be used to gain altitude. Second, it requires her to be wearing this specially made "air catching" uniform. And requiring Concentration is actually not a bad idea, since she has to use alchemy to control airflow AND control her own movements to steer all at the same time. Not much time to do anything else.




So long as you're willing to abide by those restrictions I don't have a significant complaint about this form of flight.  I am curious, how do you plan to get airborne? Is it Leap then glide?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2011)

That, or start out from a high place already, yep. The Leap creates a short lived vortex of air under her that propels her upwards. From there she can either coast on a ballistic trajectory and create a quick backdraft to land safely...or she can switch to a glide at the apex of the leap.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 16, 2011)

Nali - That works fine, there's actually a suggested way to do just that in the book, just make the base range of the power Touch, and it starts at you (Which makes sense for the power, He starts the ground moving and it streams outward from him).  Also to account for the price drop, I added a Trip effect to it, representing the rolling earth knocking people down, which fits nicely 

Well, here's version 2.0

[sblock=Col. William, Earth Alchemist]
William, the Flowing Earth Alchemist - PL 11

Abilities:  
STR 14 (+2)
DEX 18 (+4)
CON 16 (+3)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 12 (+1)
CHA 12 (+1)

Movement: 100ft, Jump 185 ft

Combat : 
Offense:
Base Attack +6 
Attacks: 
Officers Sword: +12, Toughness DC 25, Crit 19-20
Earth Spike: +12, Toughness DC 25
Earth Blast: Reflex DC 21, Toughness DC 26, Shapeable Area(22 5' cubes)

Defenses: 
Defense 20 (+4 Base +6 dodge)
Toughness +12 (5 Equipment +3 con +4 Dodge) 
Fort +10 (7 base + 3 con), Reflex +10 (6 base + 4 dex), Will +8 (7 base + 1 wis)

Skills: (68 ranks) *=Skill Mastery
Knowledges: Alchemy(+12/10)*; Earth Sciences(+6/4); Military(+6/4); 
Bluff(+12/11), Diplomacy(+8/6), Notice(+12/11)*, Acrobatics(+15/11)*, Sense Motive(+12/11)*

Feats(23): Defensive Roll 4, Dodge Focus 6, Luck 2, Accurate Attack, All-out attack, Power Attack, Defensive Attack, Assessment, Benefit: Military Rank 3, Equipment, Skill Mastery(Acrobatics, Sense Motive, Notice, Knowledge:Alchemy), Uncanny Dodge

Powers(53): 
Alchemy Rank 3 (9 pts) - Transform, Only Inanimate Objects(5 base), PF: ProgressionX3, Must draw circle [Touch(-1), Distracting(-1), Action(-1)] *50 pounds*
Earth Alchemy 4 (4 pts) - Enhanced Alchemy Limited to Earth(-1), *1000 pounds*

Earth Spike(25 pts): Blast Rank 10 - Penetrating(+1), PF: AccurateX3, Indirect, Limited[Earth(-1)]
AP Earth Blast: Blast 11, Area: Shapeable(+1), PF: ProgressionX1, Touch Range(-1), Limited[Earth(-1)], Linked: Trip 11, PF: Improved Trip

Officers Sword (9 pts - Device Rank 3)
-Strike Rank 8, PF: Mighty, AccurateX3, Improved Block, Improved Disarm, Improved Crit

Earthshaper boots (6 pts - Device rank 2, Limited: Earth)
-Speed 1 (1 pt), Leaping 2 (2 pts), Immovable 3 (3 pts), Immunity: Falling onto Earth(2 pts), Sure-footed(2 pts)

Unknown Powers: 20 pts


Equipment:
Officers Breast Plate(5 ep)

Drawbacks: 
Tradeoffs: -1 def/+1 tough, +1 atk/-1 dmg
Spent:  
26 Abilities + 20 Combat + 20 Saves + 17 Skills + 23 Feats + 53 Powers +20 Unknown = 179
Had: 
25 abilities + 35 combat/saves + 20 skills/feats + 55 powers + 35 freebies + 10 Unknown = 180

Many of Williams powers are Limited to earth-based effects.
Earth Alchemy:  fairly self-explanatory - William is better at Transmuting Earth/stone than he is at everything else 
Earth Spike/Blast: The attack juts out from the earth, so is limited to only being able to strike those near Earth/Stone: Up a tree, or on top of a building, or inside a train would make it unusable.  Earth Spike is a single Stalagmite striking, Earth Blast is a rolling wave of earth.
Earthsaper Boots:  They have a permanent, very well-drawn Alchemy circle on them which helps William in several ways, allowing him to 'push' off the ground much faster/harder than normal by making it push back (Increasing his speed and jumping abilities and making him harder to move when he doesn't want to be.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nali (Jun 18, 2011)

Glad to see we're on the same page of things Jemal.  I'm also really glad I looked into the book before posting this.  Was going to disagree with the whole area based touch effect, then I actually read the damn rules. >.<

Everyone else is coming along well I hope?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, after much thought, I came up with this concept. As usual, in this manga there's a lot of "old-wise" folk around, I intend this character to be one of them. He is an old martial artist, that has left the fight a long time ago. He is happy serving as warden and elder of the small Ishibar village in which he lives, hidden in the mountains; but when he learns about the perils that are growing in the far lands, he decides to take cards in the matter, as he understand his village would not be safe for much, if this is allow to grow to bigger proportions.


Juanjo 







[sblock=Abilities 	(	32	pp)]	
Strength: 	18	(+	4	)
Dexterity: 	16	(+	3	)
Constitution: 	16	(+	3	)
Intelligence: 	14	(+	2	)
Wisdom: 	16	(+	3	)
Charisma: 	12	(+	1	)[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat	(	28	pp)]	
Attack Melee:	15			
Attack Ranged:	11			
Grapple:	19			
Defense:	8			
Initiative:	7	[/sblock]		

[sblock=Attacks]											
*Spear:*	+	15	Attack	for DC:	22	Range:	20 ft	
*Thrown object:*	+	11	Attack	for DC:	19+Object Toughness	Range:	Depends
*Fists of Stone:*	+	15	Attack	for DC:	22	Range:	Melee	
*Bow:*	+	11		for DC:	22	Range:	40 ft
[/sblock]						

[sblock=Saves	(	18	pp)	]							
Toughness:	3										
Fortitude:	9										
Reflex:	9										
Will:	9				[/sblock]						

[sblock=Skills (	19	pp)]	
11	(	8	)	Acrobatics                        
12	(	8	)	Athletics                         
11	(	8	)	Concentration                                 
5	(	4	)	Diplomacy                                                         
7	(	4	)	Escape Artist                                        
6	(	4	)	Knowledge (Streetwise)                                             
7	(	4	)	Medicine                        
11	(	8	)	Notice   
10	(	8	)	Search                             
11	(	8	)	Sense Motive                                   
11	(	8	)	Stealth                             
7	(	4	)	Survival                           
[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats]	(	37	pp)	

Power attack	1
All out attack	1
Defensive attack	1
Dodge focus	7
Hide in Plain sight	1
Move by action	1
Improved initiative	1
Assessment	1
Elusive Target	1
Equipment	3
Improved Grab 1
Imp. Trip	1
Quickdraw	2
Imp. Block 1
Weapon bind 1
Weapon break 1
Instant up	1
Imp. Disarm	1
Throw mastery	4
Melee focus	4			
Chokehold	1			
Stunning Attack	1			
[/sblock]

[sblock=Powers] 	Rank [Cost]	(	46	pp)

Fists of Stone (Strike)	3	[	3	]
-Mighty	1	[	1	]

Unknown	10	[	10	]

Chi (Boost)	11	[	22	]
-AP: Chi (Healing)	1	[	1	]
-Action Extra (Move)	

Immunity	9	[	9	]
-Critical hits, suffocation, fatigue
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment] Name	Cost	Bonus
Spear	  7	+3 dmg, reach
Bow	  9	+3 dmg, range[/sblock]


----------



## Nali (Jun 20, 2011)

Yay, another mostly complete character. =)

Just a couple of things I noticed as I was going to bed:

- Your defenses seem really low unless I'm missing something.  Its fine if its intentional, but it seems like it would be pretty fatal. o.o

- I've been glancing in the book but have yet to find an answer.  How does immunity to fatigue sync up with extra effort.

- I'm wondering if the limited flaw might make its way into the suffocation immunity.  You can leave it as is if you'd like, but it just seems odd that the old man quite literally does not need to breath.  

Other than that, I like him. =)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2011)

I've always seen it ruled(And done so myself) that immunity to fatigue/exhaustion does not apply to Extra Effort (Otherwise people would take it all the time and extra effort everything).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah, I always ruled it like Jemal said too, otherwise it would be kinda powergame, should have clarified. 
About the suffocation I can add the limited flaw, so it's only for certain amount of time. An hour? The idea would be that he has such a mastery in the control of his own body that he can lower his respiratory needs at almost 0.
Defenses seemed fine to me, +9 in every roll gives an average of 19. I'ts pretty similar to the alchemist Jemal posted. Besides I can boost them when I use the Chi power to boos the ability scores.


----------



## Nali (Jun 21, 2011)

Ohhhh, Pluuuuus 9.  Sorry, I was reading Jemal's and seeing 19, then reading yours and seeing nine. >.<

I'm happy with an hour of activity, or six hours of inactivity (Say if you decide to basically meditate and manually control your breathing.) 

In addition, having looked through your sheet a little closer I am concerned about one thing.  I didn't notice the first time through that you had boost. Mostly I'm curious what you're going to be using it for.  =)


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 21, 2011)

Nali said:


> In addition, having looked through your sheet a little closer I am concerned about one thing.  I didn't notice the first time through that you had boost. Mostly I'm curious what you're going to be using it for.  =)




With Chi he would be able to Boost his Str, Dex or Con by 11.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2011)

Hngh. Stupidly busy latey. I'll have my character done by the end of the week. Hopefully before, but no later.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jun 24, 2011)

alrighty my apoligies for absolutely no activity until now but i do have a mostly complete character to post 

Name:Joshua

[sblock]Abilities
Str/14/+2  4pts
dex/18/+4  8pts
Con/16/+3  6pts
Int/13/+1  3pts
Wis/14/+2  4pts
Cha/10/+0  0pts [/sblock]


[sblock] Combat
attack melee 10
defence 10
Init 8[/sblock]

[sblock] 
 saves
Tough +6/+9
Fort +8
Reflex +8
Will +4 [/sblock]

[sblock]
Powers/Devices

Device: Sword Ranks5
   Attack Strike Rank 8 (mighty)(Autofire(+1)) +12,Tough DC 25
   Burst Strike Rank 8 area: Burst(5)  Reflex 21 Tough 26
Protection Ranks 3
Speed Rank 3=30mph
Deflect Rank 10
Leaping Rank 1
Spinning Rank 2
Super Senses Rank 5
       Danger Sense 1
       Distance Sense 1
       Low Light Vision 1 
Transmutation Rank (18) Inanimate Object,Touch(-1),Action(-1)
Unknown Power 32pts
[/sblock]


[sblock]
Feats
Evasion
Improved Init
Power Attack
Fearsome Pressence
Defensive Rollx2
Attack Focus(melee)x2
[/sblock]

[sblock]
Skills
Acrobatics 8+4=12 8pts
Escape Artist 8+4=12 8pts
Notice 8+2=10 8pts
Knowledge(Western Alchemy) 5+1=6 5pts
Sense Motive 8+2=10 8pts
Knowledge(black History) 3+1=4 3pts 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jun 24, 2011)

i have to edit my post already  but ill have to do that tomorrow i am far to tired right now.....


----------



## Nali (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay, didn't mean to leave you guys waiting so long on my reply here, but I'm in the process of moving to my new place and getting some hardcore dental work done, so I'm touch and go.

With Ruik added in I believe that gives us the five PC's that I wanted: Jemal, Shayuri, Hero, Voda and Ruik.  I'm going to leave Recruitment open until... next Monday in the case anyone really has their heart suddenly set on this.

As I said though, I'm moving to my new place at the start of this upcoming week.  I'm going to close recruitment on Monday, and I plan to start the campaign up as soon as I have reliable internet access at my new place.  Depending on if we have an unsecured wireless, this may be as early as this upcoming Tuesday, or as late as the following Tuesday.

Ruik - I'll be going over your character later today or early tomorrow, depending on my schedule.


----------



## BBs (Jun 25, 2011)

Very interesting campaign, anyway I could join as a poor slum lass who joined the military in order to get by?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2011)

New WIP...much closer to final format. Decided to make all the powers that required the special fans part of a Device that required special training to use (basically, the transmutation equipped war fans aren't something that just anyone can pick up and use effectively, you need Wind Alchemy training to use the circle, and tessenjutsu training to use the iron fans in combat effectively). That cleans up a lot of 1 point Power Loss drawbacks. Also lets me get some combat ability out of those fans by making them Japanese _tessen_ rather than paper.

What she's doing with knowledge of how to use them in Amestria is a bit trickier. Working it into the backstory. She may be a foreign-born national, or something...

[sblock=Wind Alchemist]Wind Alchemist
PL 11
180 pts

Attributes: 26
Str 12
Dex 18
Con 12
Int 14
Wis 16
Cha 14

Combat/Saves: 35
Attack Bonus: +5
Defense: 20 (10 + 6 base + 4 power) (13 w/out Dodge)
Toughness +6 (+1 w/out dodge)
Fort +6 (5pts)
Reflex +8 (4pts)
Will +6 (4 pts)

Skills (20) 10pts
Acrobatics
Concentration
Drive
Knowledge Alchemy
Knowledge Military
Language
Notice
Stealth
Survival

Feats 10
Attractive 1
Uncanny Dodge (hearing) 1
Defensive Roll 5
Attack Focus (ranged) 2
Equipment (5pts) 1

Powers
Amestrian Alchemy +10 (3pts/lvl), 30pts

Tessen - "Iron War Fans"
Device +12 (Easily Lost, Usable only by trained in wind alchemy/tessenjutsu; 3pp/lvl +1, 60pts) 37pp
Air Control +11 (2pts/lvl +4), 26pts
AP Trip +11 (Burst Area, Knockback; 2pts/lvl), 1pt
AP Blast +7 (Autofire; 3pts/lvl), 1pt
AP Suffocate +7, 3pts/lvl, 1pt
AP Tornado (3pts/lvl), 1pt
--Obscure +5 (Visual/Audio, Link to Env Control, Duration: Concentration; 2pts/lvl)
--Environmental Control +5 (Hamper Movement to 1/4, Link to Obscure, Dureation: Concentration; 1pts/lvl)

Strike +2 (PF Mighty; 1pp/rnk +1), 3pts
Shield +4 (1pp/rnk), 4pp
Leap +3, (1pt/lvl), 3pts
Flight +4 (Gliding, Duration: Concentration; 1pt/2lvl), 2pts
Deflect +10 (Slow projectile, Move Action; 2pts/lvl), 20pp
Super Movement: Slow Fall (2pts/lvl); 2pt


Attributes 26, Combat/Saves 35, Skills 10, Feats 10, Powers 67, Total 148[/sblock]


----------



## Nali (Jun 26, 2011)

Still a little chaotic here due to the whole packing and moving thing, so forgive the short response.

Shayuri - Looks good to me thus far.  As a bit of help for the whole fan thing, it wouldn't be a leap for the Military to have sent or accepted some 'exchange' soldiers from Xing.

BB - So long as you can have your character finished by the time I'm ready to start it up, feel free.

Ruik - Character seems pretty much fine to me.  I'm a little curious at the fluff behind some of it (Burst area sword? o.0) But otherwise good.

Umm... so yeah, thats it.  I'll probably do one more update tomorrow before I move.


----------



## BBs (Jun 27, 2011)

Actually sorry for the change of mind, but I remebered when I played the table top, I didn't play the male weapon master I kinda thought, and I regretted it. So I'll play the high ranking male Military Weapon Master this time, if that's okie dokie with you. I'll have him finished before we'll start.  Um ... any idea when this campaign will start even, with the whole moving and all?


----------



## Nali (Jun 27, 2011)

Well... good news everyone!

Turns out that my new landlord was actually including internet in the bills for my new place.  This is awesome, both for the monetary reasons, and for the fact I don't have to go like.... a week without internet.

With that said, I intend to start the campaign no later than this upcoming Friday.  I will start it sooner so long as everyone is ready to play. =)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll be up to start right away, although I'll be moving too this thursday (flying from Canada to Argentina) so I'll be limited after that for a few days.


----------



## BBs (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's me weapon master, Robert Berthold

Description: Robert Berthold is a very devilishly handsome man, with brown eyes and black streak spiked hair. He's always in uniform, or would be in some sort of fancy formal clothing. He has a sniper rifle strapped to his back with a silencer, and two big handguns in holsters at both sides his hip.

Background: Robert Berthold never believed in using alchemy, but that didn't stop him from joining the military at a young age. Since he refused to follow alchemy, they gave him a gun and ordered him to aim and shoot. Now only being in his late twenties, he has become a master marksman. Being the best of the best, he can use a bow, hand-gun, sniper, or even any big heavy gun to the best of its abilities. Sadly his skills were only recognized after the dark times of Amestris. Although not only known to be a master marksman, he is also a detective. He is always reliable at finding out secrets.

With all his skills being known, it comes to no surprise to Robert that he is being called to investigate the mysterious disappearances over the Grand Eastern Rail.

Abilities: 22 Pts
STR 14/2
DEX 18/4
CON 14/2 
INT 12/1
WIS 12/1
CHA 12/1

Combat: 22 pts 
Attack: 11
Defense: 21 (+11 Dodge Focus) 
Grapple: 13
Initiative: 8
Attacks
Unarmed Combat: +11 Toughness DC 17
Dual Pistols: +11 Toughness DC 26 + Penetrating
Sniper Rifle: +11 Toughness DC 26 + Penetrating

Saves: 18 pts 
Fort: +8 (+6 base +2 Con)
Ref: +10 (+6 base +4 Dex)
Will: +7 (+6 base +1 Will)
Toughness: +9 (+2 con +3 Vest +4 Defensive Roll) 

Skills: 29 pts 
Acrobatics: +12 (+8 Ranks, +4 Dex)
Bluff: +1 normally / +16 if Attractive works
Climb: +2
Computers: +1
Concentration: +1
Craft: +1
Diplomacy: +1 / +16 if Attractive works
Disable Device: +13(+12 Ranks +1 int)
Disguise: +1
Drive: +4
Escape Artist: +12(+8 Ranks, +4 Dex)
Gather Information: +13(+12 Ranks, +1 Cha)
Handle Animal: +1
Intimidate: +1
Investigate: +13(+12 Ranks, +1 Int)
Knowledge: Black History +13(+12 Ranks, +1 Int)
Language:
Medicine: +1
Notice: +13(12 Ranks + 1 Wis)
Perform: +1
Pilot: +4
Profession: +1
Ride: +4
Search: +13(+12 Ranks, +1 int)
Sense Motive: +1
Sleight of Hand: +12(+8 Ranks, +4 Dex)
Stealth: +12(+8 Ranks, +4 Dex)
Survival: +13(12 Ranks + 1 Wis)
Swim: +2

Feats: 47 pts 
Attractive Rank 4, Ambidexterity, Accurate Attack, All-out Attack, Defensive Attack, Power Attack, Defensive Roll Rank 4, Dodge Focus Rank 11, Elusive Target, Equipment Rank 8, Evasion, Hide in Plain Sight, Improved Aim, Improved Initiative, Instant Up, Jack of all Trades, Move-by Action, Precise Shot Rank 2, Quick Draw Rank 2, Uncanny Dodge Rank 1, Benefit: Military Rank 2

Powers: 42 pts
Heightened Reflexes (Leaping Rank 1, Quickness Rank 1, Speed Rank 1) = 3 PP
Precision Mastery (Blast Rank 11 + Penetrating Extra) = 33 PP
Unknown Power Rank 6 = 6 PP

Devices: 40 Equipment Points
Sniper Rifle + Supressor + Stun Ammo = 15 EP
2 Heavy Pistols + Stun Ammo = 18 EP
Undercover Vest = 4 EP
Binoculars = 1 EP
Flashlight = 1 EP
Walkie Talkies (or any form of commlink if allowed) = 1 EP

Power Points Total: Abilities 22 + Combat 22 + Saves 18 + Skills 29 + Feats 47 + Powers 42 = 180


----------



## jkason (Jun 28, 2011)

Nali said:


> With Ruik added in I believe that gives us the five PC's that I wanted: Jemal, Shayuri, Hero, Voda and Ruik.




Been out of town for the past week and unable to post, catching up now. While there was a brief back and forth about making his limbs devices instead of automail, I had thought Jericho "Spider" Carrington was okay as-is before this, but maybe that assumption and my subsequent silence was read as giving up?   No worries. I think the others may have a better handle on the setting, anyway, and with trying to catch up at work and on here since my absence, I wouldn't have much time to re-configure him as device-y instead of auto-mail-y for a couple of days.


----------



## Nali (Jul 1, 2011)

Yikes. Okay, so I had a little bit of a connection problem once I got here.  Turns out that only my fiance's computer could properly connect.

Good news is, I've got it mostly working, bad news is, I likely wont have time to write up the opening post until Sunday.  Thus, game starts sunday.

Jkason - Again, opps! I hadn't meant to ignore you in that previous set.  Your character is fine and I'll be happy to have him play.  I'm just dull witted sometimes. =)

BB - Looks fine =)


----------



## BBs (Jul 1, 2011)

Yayyyy! ty!


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jul 1, 2011)

alrighty did some quick mods and i should be done my character now  


[sblock=Abilities]
Str/14/+2  4pts
dex/18/+4  8pts
Con/16/+3  6pts
Int/13/+1  3pts
Wis/14/+2  4pts
Cha/10/+0  0pts [/sblock]


[sblock=Combat]
attack melee 8+2=10 16pts
defence 10  20pts
Init 8 [/sblock]

[sblock=saves 20pts]
Tough +6/+9
Fort +8 8pts 
Reflex +8  8pts
Will +4 4pts [/sblock]


[sblock=Powers/Devices 57pts]

Device: Sword Ranks5
   Attack Strike Rank 8 (mighty)(Autofire(+1)) +12,Tough DC 25
   Burst Strike Rank 8 area: Burst(5),Limited  Reflex 21 Tough 26
   Ranged Strike Rank 8,(Mighty), Extend Reach (30) Attack +12, Tough 25
Protection Ranks 3
Speed Rank 3=30mph
Deflect Rank 10
Leaping Rank 1
Spinning Rank 2
Super Senses Rank 5
       Danger Sense 1
       Distance Sense 1
       Low Light Vision 1 
Transmutation Rank (18) Inanimate Object,Touch(-1),Action(-1)
Unknown Power 26pts
[/sblock]



[sblock=Feats 14pts]
Evasionx2
Improved Init
Power Attack
Fearsome Pressencex2
Defensive Rollx2
Attack Focus(melee)x2
Move-by Attack
Uncanny Dodge(sight)
Uncanny Dodge(hearing)
All Out Attack [/sblock]

[sblock=Skills 52pts]
Acrobatics 8+4=12 8pts
Escape Artist 8+4=12 8pts
Notice 8+2=10 8pts
Knowledge(Western Alchemy) 5+1=6 5pts
Sense Motive 8+2=10 8pts
Knowledge(black History) 3+1=4 3pts [/sblock]

now the fluff behind joshua here is just that he is a alchemist that specializes in swordsmanship.  his sword has alchemic circles engraved in it to perform certain actions like extend or just be a channel for alchemy (stab in a wall and extend wall,etc) and the fluff for the AOE attack is just supposed to be a run-by attack type deal (for good example watch king bradley walk through the briggs soldiers before killing the tank) so its limited to me having to use the run-by attack feat with it and its supposed to be short range (not sure if i translated that well plz let me know if i did the points wrong).


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2011)

Rurik, remember the Law of Equivalent Exchange. Your sword can be reshaped through alchemy, but it can't gain mass from it unless you have a source to work from. If it extends in length, it has to be reduced in other dimensions...I'm sure you can still make it work though. Just sort of kicking in a bit of setting flavor. 

Here's my semifinal build (pending approval).

[sblock=The Wind Alchemist]Gail Bester "The Wind Alchemist"
PL 11
180 pts

Attributes: 26
Str 12 +1
Dex 18 +4
Con 12 +1
Int 16 +3
Wis 14 +2
Cha 14 +2

Combat/Saves: 47
Attack Bonus: +10 (+10 base)
Defense: 21 (10 + 6 base + 5 power) (13 w/out Dodge)
Toughness +6 (+1 w/out dodge)
Fort +7 (6pts)
Reflex +8 (4pts)
Will +7 (5 pts)

Skills (30) 15pts
Acrobatics +10 (6 ranks + 4 dex)
Concentration +5 (4 ranks + 1 con)
Drive +5 (1 rank + 4 dex)
Knowledge Alchemy +10 (7 ranks + 3 int)
Knowledge Military +5 (2 ranks + 3 int)
Language: Xing, 1 rank
Notice +7 (5 ranks + 2 wis)
Stealth +5 (1 rank + 4 dex)
Survival +5 (3 ranks + 2 wis)

Feats 12
Acrobatic Bluff 1
Attractive 1
Uncanny Dodge (hearing) 1
Defensive Roll 5
Equipment (10pts) 2
Move-by Action 1
Ranged Pin 1

Powers
Amestrian Alchemy +10 (Transformation, Full round, Touch; 3pts/lvl), 30pp
Xing Alkhestry +10 (Healing, Distracting; 1pp/rnk) 10pp 
Detect Qi +2 (Ranged; 1pp/rnk), 2pp

Tessen - "Iron War Fans"
Device +9 (Easily Lost, Usable only by trained in wind alchemy/tessenjutsu; 3pp/lvl +1, 45/45pts) 28pp
- Air Control +12 (2pts/lvl +5), 29pp
AP Trip +12 (Burst Area, Knockback; 2pts/lvl), 1pp
AP Blast +8 (Autofire; 3pts/lvl), 1pp
AP Suffocate +8, 3pts/lvl, 1pp
AP Deflect +12 (Slow projectile, Move Action; 2pts/lvl), 1pp
AP Tornado (3pts/lvl), 1pp
--- Obscure +8 (Visual/Audio, Link to Env Control, Duration: Concentration; 2pp/lvl)
--- Environmental Control +8 (Hamper Movement to 1/4, Link to Obscure, Dureation: Concentration; 1pp/lvl)
- Strike +2 (PF Mighty; 1pp/rnk +1), 3pp
- Shield +5 (1pp/rnk), 5pp
- Leap +4, (1pt/lvl), 4pp
- Flight +4 (Gliding, Duration: Concentration; 1pt/2lvl), 2pp
- Super Movement: Slow Fall (2pts/lvl); 2pp

Secret 10pp

Attributes 26, Combat/Saves 47, Skills 15, Feats 12, Powers 70, Secret 10, Total 180[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]As a very recent recruit during the dark times that marked the ending of Fuhrer Bradley's regime, Gail is a valuable commodity in the new Amestrian military. Old enough to have some experience, but young enough to be free of the corruption that had crept into the military's career soldiers and commanders. Smart, coordinated, and with a natural gift for alchemy, she passed her State Alchemist exam just in time for a plum assignment. 

In the interests of preparing for the cultural impact of free trade with Xing, and as a gesture of peace and goodwill, the new Fuhrer Mustang negotiated a limited 'exchange' program where a few Amestrian alchemists would go to Xing to both teach and learn, and a few Xinguese specialists in Alkehestry would come to Central to do the same. The program went well, and yielded at least one unexpected benefit.

Gail has returned just in time for her knowledge of Xing and the desert, which she's crossed twice now, to aid the investigation of the mysterious problems along the Xing trade route. So poor Gail was sent out again no sooner than she'd set foot on the cobbled streets of Central to report.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 3, 2011)

heading to work now, but did you see any problems with my character Nali?

And Shayuri - Maybe its a very heavy sword with a big, thick handle?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2011)

Jemal, very possible, yep. I wasn't criticizing his idea as much as bringing up something he should keep in mind when designing the flavor of it, to keep it in line with the setting's conventions.

Big thick, heavy sword that can reshape itself into a long skinny sword is very doable. I could even see stuff like plunging the sword's point into the ground and using the circle to cause the ground to reshape into long pointy spikes. He could be called 'The Impaling Alchemist' or something.


----------



## Nali (Jul 5, 2011)

Alright, just a heads up for folks who are sure are getting impatient.  Enworld wasn't connecting at all last night, so I held off until today to work up my post, its currently in production and should go up some time this evening.  =)

Its up!


----------



## Jemal (Jul 5, 2011)

allright!
Are you posting a character thread in the rogue's gallery?


----------



## Nali (Jul 6, 2011)

You know, that is a very good idea. =.=;

I'll post one up before bed this evening.  Also, as a heads up, your character is fine, realized at work that I hadn't commented on that. >.>


----------



## Nali (Jul 11, 2011)

Appologies to everyone who may or may not be waiting impatiently.  My internet here is not as stable as I'd like... It keeps crashing, and I'm having the sort of luck that when it is up, Enworld is down.

Regardless, it looks stable, so I'll be doing an update tonight, yay.


----------



## jkason (Jul 12, 2011)

Gah! I totally thought I'd posted in the IC thead before, but I completely dropped the ball there. Fixed. Sorry about that.


----------

